
A Brief Retrospective on the Sprite Network Operating System - rbanffy
https://web.stanford.edu/~ouster/cgi-bin/spriteRetrospective.php
======
bediger4000
I bought the Sprite CD-ROM (from Walnut Creek, I believe) in 1994 or 95. I
actually got it to boot on a Sun SPACStation-IPC. I really wanted to try log-
structured file system and process migration. Unfortunately, neither of these
worked, LFS for some reason beyond me at the time, process migration because I
only had one SS-IPC. It was na interesting system, for sure.

